# Filter über DropDownListe wählen dann gefilterte Tabelle an Drucker senden



## Stef_an (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Excel-Datei, auf deren 2. Tabelle Datensätze sind.
Mein Wunsch ist das man auf Tabelle1 ein DropDownMenü hat mit welchem man einen Filter in Tabelle2 aktiviert und dann über einen Button auch auf Tabelle1 die gefilterte Tabelle2 an den Drucker sendet. Es wäre gut wenn nur der Druckerdialog erscheint, also als wenn man über Datei->Drucken geht. Damit der User Format und Drucker noch selber einstellen kann.

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe


----------



## tombe (27. Juli 2010)

Kurz und schmerzlos:


```
'zuerst die entsprechende Tabelle aktivieren
Tabelle2.Activate
'und dann den Druckdialog öffnen
Application.Dialogs.Item(xlDialogPrint).Show
```

Diesen Code fügst du dann einfach mit in den Code des Buttons ein.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stef_an (27. Juli 2010)

Danke erstmal, aber irgendwie muss ich dem Drucker doch noch angeben welches Filterkriterium in dem DropDownMenü steht oder?


----------



## tombe (27. Juli 2010)

Ich dachte das mit dem Filter hättest du schon:


```
'Tabelle2 aktivieren
Tabelle2.Activate

'Filterkriterium anhand der in Tabelle1 markierten Zelle setzen
Selection.AutoFilter Field:=1, Criteria1:=Tabelle1.Cells(ActiveCell.Row, ActiveCell.Column)

'Druckdialog aufrufen
Application.Dialogs.Item(xlDialogPrint).Show
```


----------



## Stef_an (28. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte über eine ListBox den Filter in Tabelle2.cells(1, 27) steuern.
Ich möchte das in der ListBox folgendes zur Auswahl steht:
jeder Wert der Spalte in Tabelle2, aber nur einmal. 
Nach Auswahl über die Listbox in Tabelle1 sollte der Filter der Spalte in Tabelle2 dann eingestellt sein, so das die Kollegen nur noch auf Druck gehen müssen, um die Liste Teambezogen auszudrucken.


----------



## Stef_an (30. Juli 2010)

über die listbox in tabelle1 soll der filter für spalte Y in Tabelle2 gesetzt werden und die gefilterten daten sollen dann über den drucker ausgegeben werden.


----------

